# Mf3060



## Bluebarnsta (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and I'm sure it will be handy in the future. I'm having a problem with our 3060 tractor getting it started and when we do keeping it running. We think it might be a fuel blockage as we get it to start using easy start spray and then rev it fully but then it dies after a short time. It is stuck in the field at the moment which is a pain. Just wondered if anyone knows any quick ways of detecting a blockage. 
The small primer is sending fuel through to the injectors when it is pumped, but doesn't seem to pressurise it like I expect it to. Unfortunately I'm not particularly mechanically adept so any help would be gratefully received. 
Thanks


----------

